# hispanos y latinos



## sqr2008

hola a todos,quisiera saber la difencia cuando hablan de hispanos y latinos;que acaso no es lo mismo?gracias


----------



## fsabroso

sqr2008 said:


> Hola a todos, quisiera saber la diferencia cuando hablan de hispanos y latinos; ¿qué? ¿acaso no es lo mismo?, gracias.


Hola Sqr:

¡ Bienvenido a WR ! 

Por favor, el uso de mayúsculas y signos de apertura de interrogación son importantes en estos foros.

Respecto a tu pregunta, aquí hay un hilo que ha tratado el tema, es del foro de español/inglés.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=39834

Saludos.

Fsabroso
Moderador.


----------



## RSalaya

Yo no usaría el término "latino" para referirme a los hispanohablantes. Creo que solo es razonable en caso de querer referirse a toda la comunidad latinoamericana, incluyendo en ella a brasileños y portugueses, y, también en ese caso, quedaría la duda de si los españoles están o no incluídos.

Creo que lo correcto sería usar "hispanoamericano" o "hispanohablante" según se quiera excluir o no a los españoles.

En cualquier caso, creo que, probablemente por resquemores históricos, está pendiente el acuerdo acerca de un término adecuado, a la manera de la "lusofonía" para el portugués, que defina sin dudas la condición de quienes tienen al español por lengua materna en el mundo.


----------



## sqr2008

Gracias,RSalaya por tu definicion,hice la pregunta mas que nada ,porque estaba leyendo las noticias y hablaban sobre los hispanos y latinos ,y me parecio extrano porque siempre he pensado que era lo mismo porque entiendia que se referia a los que hispanohablantes.gracias


----------



## Mangato

No exactamente, el término latino, es mas amplio que hispano. Un brasileño es latinísimo, pero no es hispano. El origen del nombre está en el idioma y latino abarca a los que hablan idiomas de raíces latinas , en América,  español y portugués, además de la gran influencia en el carácter, que en algunos países introdujeron los italianos.


----------



## lopusqueiro

El termino latino que se aplica actualmente, se ha propagado por  los Estados Unidos de America, para diferenciarlos de los de origen sajones " LATIN AMERICAN DIVISION ". El  termino latino mayoritariamente  gentes de habla  española, portuguesa,italiana y  francesa.  Hispano como su nombre indica de habla española, y para los de habla portuguesa y española  se llama  IBEROAMERICANO, pues  España y  Portugal se encuentra  situada en la peninsula  iberica. De todas formas esta muy extendido por todo el mundo  lo de latino, sobretodo por la musica " latina "


----------



## Popescu

lopusqueiro said:


> El termino latino que se aplica actualmente, se ha propagado por los Estados Unidos de America, para diferenciarlos de los de origen sajones " LATIN AMERICAN DIVISION ". El termino latino mayoritariamente gentes de habla española, portuguesa,italiana y francesa. Hispano como su nombre indica de habla española, y para los de habla portuguesa y española se llama IBEROAMERICANO, pues España y Portugal se encuentra situada en la peninsula iberica. De todas formas esta muy extendido por todo el mundo lo de latino, sobretodo por la musica " latina "


 
Bueno yo creo que no es asi, un quebequense que habla frances no es un latino y habla una lengua derivada del latin y esta en America, latino en el concepto de clasificacion de Estados Unidos son las personas de su frontera hacia abajo pero sobre todo lo identifican con el area del caribe.

No me funcionan los acentos, disculpad.


----------



## Ibermanolo

sqr2008 said:


> hola a todos,quisiera saber la difencia cuando hablan de hispanos y latinos;que acaso no es lo mismo?gracias


 
Latinos somos los italianos, franceses, rumanos, españoles y portugueses y por extensión las personas que al igual que ellos hablan lenguas latinas. El sentido actual que se le suele dar hoy en día para referirse de forma exclusiva a los americanos de lengua española me parece completamente inadecuado. Se da la paradoja de que muchos hispanoamericanos al hablar con españoles o italianos (que digo yo que son los más latinos del mundo) se refieren a sí mismos como latinos, cuando lo poco o mucho que puedan tener de latinos está derivado de la cultura española, es decir si el primero es latino el segundo lo es tanto o más.


----------



## balduino

Popescu said:


> latino en el concepto de clasificacion de Estados Unidos son las personas de su frontera hacia abajo pero sobre todo lo identifican con el area del caribe


Yo también lo entiendo así muchas veces, más allá de que sea un empleo adecuado o no. 
Es un adjetivo cuya aplicación ha variado muchísimo a lo largo del tiempo. Estrictamente, latinos son los originarios del Lacio. Durante un tiempo fueron latinos hasta los daneses y suecos que guerreaban en Tierra Santa, por oposición a griegos, bizantinos, etc., nada más alejado de los significados actuales.


----------



## El peruano

Cuando los españoles llegaron a América, amparados en la ignorancia de Colón pensaron que estaban en las Indias, Catay y Cipango y llamaron de "Indios" a los nativos que encontraban. Gran burricie. Ahora siguiendo la tradición de potencia que no le interesa en saber cual es tu origen correcto y adjetivar con lo que se le ocurra primero, define latinos a los "americanos", porque al decir eso no les interesa de que país son, es solo parecer un poco más moreno y recibirás ese título. Claro, lo peor está en que se acepte este adjetivo por parte del grupo descrito y lo lleven con orgullo. Eso no debería ser así. Pero ya está, como dice Eduardo Galeano si alguna vez lo leyeron, "los Estados Unidenses son tan malos que les quitaron el derecho de ser llamado de americano a los americanos".

Latino, es como dicen lineas arribas todos los pueblos que tienen el origen en lenguas derivadas del latín o en su jerga. Hispanos, son los españoles y a los que se les impuso esa lengua.(los países ex-colonia de España en América).

En fin, espero no recibir respuestas agresivas a esto, porque esta es la realidad de lo preguntado.

Saludos


----------



## macame

Según el DRAE:

*latino:*

*7. *adj. Natural de los pueblos de Europa y América en que se hablan lenguas derivadas del latín.


*latinoamericano, na.*
*1.* adj. Se dice del conjunto de los países de América colonizados por naciones latinas, es decir, España, Portugal o Francia.


*hispano.*

*2.* adj. español. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

*3.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a las naciones de Hispanoamérica.

*4.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la población de origen hispanoamericano que vive en los Estados Unidos de América.

*5.* m. y f. Persona de ese origen que vive en los Estados Unidos de América.


*hispanohablante.*
*1.* adj. Que tiene el español como lengua materna o propia. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.



*hispanoamericano, na.*
*1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a españoles y americanos.

*2.* adj. Compuesto de elementos propios de uno y otro pueblo.

*3.* adj. Se dice de los países de América en que se habla el español.

*4.* adj. Se dice de los individuos de habla española nacidos o naturalizados en esos países. U. t. c. s.

*Conclusión:*

Todos los hispanos somos latinos pero no todos los latinos son hispanos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

macame said:


> Según el DRAE:
> 
> 
> *Conclusión:*
> 
> Todos los hispanos somos latinos pero no todos los latinos son hispanos.


Con la salvedad de que no todos los que viven en Hispanoamérica aun cuando son hispanoparlantes (mas no todos), son de ascendencia española, portuguesa, italiana, etc. y por ende latinos.


----------



## mirx

HUMBERT0 said:


> Con la salvedad de que no todos los que viven en Hispanoamérica aun cuando son hispanoparlantes (mas no todos), son de ascendencia española, portuguesa, italiana, etc. y por ende latinos.



No se trata de la ascendencia sino de los factores étnicos, que pueden o no incluir raza. En este preciso caso no, no la incluyen. Lo que yo sí me pregunto es si a un tarasco o tarahumara también lo clasifican como "Latino" o si ellos tienen que marcar la casilla de "nativo americano".


----------



## Rosariono

lopusqueiro said:


> El termino latino que se aplica actualmente, se ha propagado por los Estados Unidos de America, para diferenciarlos de los de origen sajones " LATIN AMERICAN DIVISION ". El termino latino mayoritariamente gentes de habla española, portuguesa,italiana y francesa. Hispano como su nombre indica de habla española, y para los de habla portuguesa y española se llama IBEROAMERICANO, pues España y Portugal se encuentra situada en la peninsula iberica. De todas formas esta muy extendido por todo el mundo lo de latino, sobretodo por la musica " latina "


 lopusqueiro: Quedaríamos entonces que el término iberoamericano abarca los americandos de habla española y portuguesa, puesto que ambos idiomas se hablan en la península ibérica.
He escuchado sin recordar la fuente, que el término latino se implantó durante la dominación francesa en México, para que se pudiera incluír a los francoplarlantes. Será?
Rosariono


----------



## Popescu

Rosariono said:


> lopusqueiro: Quedaríamos entonces que el término iberoamericano abarca los americandos de habla española y portuguesa, puesto que ambos idiomas se hablan en la península ibérica.
> He escuchado sin recordar la fuente, que el término latino se implantó durante la dominación francesa en México, para que se pudiera incluír a los francoplarlantes. Será?
> Rosariono


 
No, eso fue con con la palabra "latinoamérica", Napoleón se la sacó de la manga durante la dominación de Méjico, ya que así podían englobarlos a ellos y tenian así una cierta legitimidad en tener influencia en la zona, después como todos sabemos pues al ser una palabra que no indicaba nada de España ya que había recelos con la antigua metrópoli por la dominación colonial, pues tuvo una grandísima aceptación.

La palabra iberoámerica es más posterior surge de la misma forma englobarlos a todos, pero sin nombrar a España.


----------



## El peruano

Estudiando un poco más:
Se decía del pueblo latino, aquellos habitantes del Imperio Romano, muchos de ellos mestizos, la mezcla entre los dominios. Pues había judíos ciudadanos romanos como el apostol Pablo. Pero a donde quiero llegar es a decir que debido a esto y a la mezcla muy amplia de etnias en América, nos lleva a la definición de latinoamericanos.


----------



## readymade

En Francia se andaba diciendo "latino" a los latinoamericanos pero con un deje algo despectivo. En España ahora está de moda llamarnos latinos. Por ejemplo, un galerista de Barcelona me dijo que al mercado español  no le interesaban los latinos -es decir los artistas latinoamericanos... Me pareció bastante curioso. Me gustaría saber que piensan los italianos del asunto...


----------



## Jellby

Es curioso cómo la palabra "latino" ha pasado del Lacio, en Italia, a designar a personas con rasgos amerindios...


----------



## readymade

Tengo la impresión de que no se trata de rasgos sino de nacionalidades y acentos. Puedo garantizártelo. Es más cuanto más "culto" es el ambiente, más se usa en función de la nacionalidad. Lo curioso no es que pasara del Lacio designar personas, sino que se cometa el craso error de utilizar de modo absolutamente incorrecto la palabra que designa, entre otras cosas a las lenguas romance y  por ende, a los que las hablan.


----------



## Jellby

readymade said:


> Tengo la impresión de que no se trata de rasgos sino de nacionalidades y acentos.



Me refiero sobre todo al uso de "latino" en series y películas estadounidenses, donde es prácticamente sinónimo de "del sur de la frontera" (y a menudo sólo por el aspecto externo). Y lo malo es que este uso se va extendiendo a nuestro día a día.


----------



## Popescu

Jellby said:


> Me refiero sobre todo al uso de "latino" en series y películas estadounidenses, donde es prácticamente sinónimo de "del sur de la frontera" (y a menudo sólo por el aspecto externo). Y lo malo es que este uso se va extendiendo a nuestro día a día.


 
Pues te vas a caer de espaldas, cuando sepas que llaman "spanish", es decir españoles, a los mejicanos, en contraposicion a latinos que serían los caribeños. Que los españoles son "spaniards" no "spanish", vamos que tienen un cacao mental impresionante


----------



## readymade

Bueno, pero justamente es eso lo que pasa. Se extiende y se utiliza mal y encima con una connotación discriminatoria. Como se dice últimamente, es lo que hay... lo que implica resignación y no me gusta


----------



## chics

Hay que diferenciar entre latino y latinoamericano. Es posible que en América se de por sentado que son lo mismo, pero en Europa no es así. Aquí lo que se da por supuesto, si no se especifica añadiendo "americano" después, es que un latino es europeo. En Europa y España se refiere a países como Portugal, España, Italia, etc. el sur del continente y los que se consideran más influenciados por los antiguos romanos, lo que incluiría como mucho el norte de Àfrica pero jamás ningún rincón de América.

Por otra parte, España no es ni latinoamericana (no está en América) ni hispana (si acaso española, a no ser que hablemos de la època antigua).


----------



## Popescu

Si esta visto que lo de "latinos" es un camelo, latinos somos los que hemos hablado latín vulgar y de ahí evolucionaron nuestras lenguas, ellos son sólo americanos que hablan español o portugués o francés, no pueden cogerse términos que no son suyos.


----------



## Pinairun

En el DRAE,* latino, na:*



> 7. adj. Natural de los pueblos de Europa y América en que se hablan lenguas *derivadas* del latín.


 
Hasta la edición de 1992 en que incorporó a los de América, el DRAE dijo que _latino_ "suele decirse de los naturales de los pueblos de Europa en que se hablan lenguas derivadas del latín, y de lo perteneciente a ellos".


Aunque cada uno haya hecho de su capa un sayo.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Popescu said:


> Si esta visto que lo de "latinos" es un camelo, latinos somos los que hemos hablado latín vulgar y de ahí evolucionaron nuestras lenguas, ellos son sólo americanos que hablan español o portugués o francés, no pueden cogerse términos que no son suyos.



Para emepezar nadie se ha cogido nada, el término en cuestión es una etiqueta propuesta por los franceses hace doscientos años e impuesta por los estadounidenses hace menos años. En segundo lugar, ¿Qué no hubo, no hay y no habrá españoles, franceses, italianos o portugueses en América? Y por último, los que vivimos de este lado del Atlántico somos, en su mayoría, producto de la mezcla de los que vinieron de allá y de los que ya estaban aquí. Sería minimizante reducir todo a la lengua. Los valores, las tradiciones, la religión y muchos otros factores tan inherentes a la cultura también fueron heredados de allá.

Solo como dato: El término latinoamericano no es ningún neologismo, ha estado en uso en el español desde hace más de un siglo. El primer registro en la RAE data de 1900, de ahí en adelante el término ha sido usado por autores de todo el ámbito hispánico.


----------



## El peruano

Popescu said:


> Si esta visto que lo de "latinos" es un camelo, latinos somos los que hemos hablado latín vulgar y de ahí evolucionaron nuestras lenguas, ellos son sólo americanos que hablan español o portugués o francés, no pueden cogerse términos que no son suyos.


 

Pero no ves que nosotros no hemos cogido nada, los gringos ya nos titularon .....¿entiendes?


----------



## El peruano

Y no son rasgos amerindios en todo caso llámame de ROJO, si tu eres BLANCO, AMARILLO, NEGRO. Soy INCA, MAYA, MAPUCHE.

No porque el RAE dice que la jota lleva un punto es porque lo sea.

Si se entiende que se acate.


----------



## chics

Lo de "latino" a pueblos americanos es sólo una visión centrada en América. En Europa, incluso para los británicos o franceses que pudieron inventar la etiqueta de "latinoamericanos", un latino es una persona de un pueblo que fue colonizado por el Imperio Romano. Los latinos a ellos les llamábamos bárbaros. Podemos inventar _barbaroamericano_, si quereis.


----------



## mirx

chics said:


> Lo de "latino" a pueblos americanos es sólo una visión centrada en América. En Europa, incluso para los británicos o franceses que pudieron inventar la etiqueta de "latinoamericanos", un latino es una persona de un pueblo que fue colonizado por el Imperio Romano. Los latinos a ellos les llamábamos bárbaros. Podemos inventar _barbaroamericano_, si quereis.


 
Pero es que vosotros fuisteis los bárbaros, o mejor dicho los barbarizados. Luego os hicisteis latinos, pero no por conquistar pueblos, sino por la lengua que hablabais y la cultura que teniais. El proceso simplemente se transifirió a América, simplemente pasó allá primero. Es más, si nos basamos en estos supuestos no haríamos otra cosa más que legitimizar el uso de "latino" para los americanos, la ascensión de Carlos V al trono anexó las tierras americanas, sí a la corona española pero también a las posesiones del Sacro Imperio Romano, del que Carlos V era cabeza. El imperio se disolvió a principios del siglo XIX, más o menos por ese entonces se les ocurrió a los francese que los de acá también eramos latinos, o latinos de América. No hay ninguna cabida para hablar de un nosotros y un ellos. Que la visión está centrada en América, sí, es cierto. Pero no por los "latinoamericanos", es, como ya se ha explicado un uso que le han dado los gringos a la palabra. Los que somos supuestamente latinoamericanos nos vemos simplemente como mexicanos, paraguayos, panameños, etc.; o bien como americanos por cuestiones geográficas.

Por otro lado no entiendo por qué nos escandalizamos tanto ¿Que acaso no hablamos nosotros de los anglosajones y encajonamos a todo el que hable inglés? En México, al menos, sí sucede. Poco importa si fueron britones, celtas, escotos, anglos o sajones. Aclaro, no nos referimos a los pueblos del Caribe, India, o posesiones africanas como "anglosajones".


----------



## chics

Yo sólo digo que, en España y Europa, los términos "latino" y "latinoamericano" significan cosas diferentes. Entiendo que localmente, en América, una pueda sobreentenderse, en un contexto determinado, como una versión corta de la otra palabra, pero hablando con propiedad no lo es.

Los que hablan castellano son castellanohablantes, hispanohablantes si prefieres, pero es otra cosa que nada tiene que ver con esto.


----------



## mirx

chics said:


> en América, *una pueda sobreentenderse, en un contexto determinado, como una versión corta* de la otra palabra, pero hablando con propiedad no lo es.


 Eso, eso mismo es, que si no se está hablando de Italia se sobre entiende que somos nosotros.

Hablando con propiedad la RAE dice que sí, que sí se puede y que es lo mismo.


----------



## ACQM

Creo que el problema se centra en que muchas veces hablamos sin conocer bien las palabras que usamos. Creo que la palabra "latinoamericano" tiene sentido y es normal que se use, otra cosa es que porque los estadounidenses usen una palabra como "latino" con el significado que a ellos les convenga no significa que los hispanohablantes debamos instaurar ese uso. De la misma manera que ellos se llamen a sí mismos "American" no significa que "americano"="estadoounidense" porque hay muchos americanos que son de otros países; pues porque ellos digan que "latin" signifique una cosa no quiere decir que "latino" deba usarse así. 

Yo como española me siento latina, por mi idioma y por muchas otros factores culturales que trajeron los romanos o que se crearon luego, pero mantienen un vínculo entre ciertos pueblos que existe y que es evidente para mí. Me parece chocante y hasta ridículo que alguien diga algo tipo: "Los latinos, a diferencia de los españoles,..." que es algo que aquí no se daba pero que se está introduciendo, lamentablemente a mi entender.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

No se debería generalizar diciendo que en América los términos latino y latinoamericano son sinónimos. No lo son para mí. El término “latino” como sinónimo de latinoamericano viene de los Estados Unidos. Llega a estas costas a través de los canales de cable y medios similares que se emiten desde ese país. Hasta aquí no es un juicio de valor sobre ese uso, es simplemente un hecho: un connacional se va a identificar primero por el país, y si necesita dar mayor aclaración (como me ha pasado a mí, que en algunos países europeos la persona que me ha preguntado no tenía ni la más remota idea de dónde quedaba Uruguay) dirá que es sudamericano, nunca va a decir “soy latino”. Pasando ahora sí a los juicios de valor, el término, empleado para identificar culturalmente a todo lo que proviene del sur del continente, me parece un verdadero mamarracho. Por ejemplo: las compañías de discos norteamericanas, a toda música que proviene de los países de América Central y del Sur, machaconamente le ponen la etiqueta de música latina. No importa que sea bossa nova, música folclórica boliviana, la musiquita de Ricky Martin, rock, jazz o una orquesta sinfónica. Tanto les da.


----------



## mirx

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Por ejemplo: las compañías de discos norteamericanas, a toda música que proviene de los países de América Central y del Sur, machaconamente le ponen la etiqueta de música latina. No importa que sea bossa nova, música folclórica boliviana, la musiquita de Ricky Martin, rock, jazz o una orquesta sinfónica. Tanto les da.


 
O Alejandro Sanz, Enrique Iglesias o David B. 

En lo demás estoy de acuerdo contigo. Los vocablos en cuestión son de uso casi exclusivo en los Estados Unidos para *referirse a los ciudadanos o residentes de ese país* con nexos culturales, raciales o étnicos hispanos o portugueses, en su mayoría. A los que ni son residentes ni ciudadanos de ese país se les llama normalmente por el gentilicio del país al que pertenecen.


----------



## readymade

Lo siento, pero por más que le den vuelta, hay una situación evidente: en España y en Francia el termino latino pertenece hoy al "argot" es equivalente a sudaca. Nos guste o no. Es un error, es fruto de la ignorancia, pero no me extrañaría que la Academia termine por ponerlo en el diccionario. Me preocupa porque todo lo que huele a discriminación implica un cierto grado de deshumanización.  
Personalmente, no me siento "hispanohablante" porque mi lengua materna es la de Castilla: hablo castellano, eventualmente diría hablo español. 
Eso, sin entrar en la cuestión de "iberoamérica" que es como si a España los árabes la llamáran  hispanoislamia o algo así. Al fin y al cabo, esos señores estuvieron por aqui unos 8 siglos y se fueron, los fueron -oficialmente- hace 5 siglos. En realidad se quedaron algún siglito más...aparte de que  el castellano tiene una buena cantidad de palabras de raíz árabe...
En última instancia corresponde a los ciudadanos del continente decidir cómo se llaman... se me ocurre.


----------



## chics

Mira, yo en Francia sólo oigo hablar de suramérica para hablar de todo el continente (excepto EEUU y Canadá), no es nada despectivo ni argot, como sí hay palabras que lo son para otros lugares del mundo. "Latino" no se usa y "latin" se refiere a la parte sur, y sobretodo mediterránea de Francia, a veces, o a los otros países europeos de pasado romano. A veces también a todo el país.

En España, sudaca existes y se usa. Latino existe y se usa en su sentido original, para europeos. Latinoamericano yo sólo lo oigo muy de vez en cuando en películas y etiquetas que supongo se traducen de EEUU. Latino en España no pertenece a ningún argot. Si eres de Argentina puedes ser un sudaca, un latinoamericano o un iberoamericano, si quieres, pero en castellano no tienes nada de latino a secas.


----------



## Bandama

Hola.

Es evidente que el término "latino" se refiere a cosas diferentes. Históricamente ha variado tanto que, como ya dijo Balduino, puede incluso aplicarse a los habitantes del centro y norte de Europa por oposición a griegos y bizantinos. *Sería absurdo intentar atribuirle a la palabra una esencia más auténtica que otra* (como algunos parecen querer hacer) *más allá de describir sus usos diversos en distintos ámbitos*.

Yo me limitaré a testimoniar que *en en España* (y también *en Francia*, donde resido), *el término "latino"* *referido a los habitantes y a la cultura de la América española y portuguesa* *se está extendiendo en los últimos años*.

En particular en España este término no se utilizaba nunca hasta muy recientemente con este uso. Era una palabra que designaba una familia de lenguas y, si acaso y de manera a menudo informal, una forma de ser asociada a los países mediterráneos de lengua latina por oposición a los del norte de Europa. Esta división era ya diferente a la lingüística, pues a nadie se le ocurriría aplicar el término de latino en este sentido a un rumano por mucho que su lengua sí fuera latina.

Como decía, muy recientemente algunas personas y medios de comunicación han comenzado a utilizar el término "latino" a lo que hasta hace poco se designaba como "suramericano" (esta palabra en España designaba coloquialmente también a los habitantes de centroamericanos y mexicanos). 

Sin embargo, disiento de los que consideran este nuevo uso un contagio de la utilización que de esta palabra se hace en Estados Unidos. Mi reflexión se orienta al hecho de que *el término se está extendiendo justamente porque muchas personas se lo aplican a sí mismas*. Ante unas comunidades que se autodenominan "latinas" y que utilizan este término para designar su cultura, algunos hablantes tienden muchas veces a adaptarse a lo que piensa que el oyente quiere oír. Excluyen el tradicional término "suramericano" porque intuyen que puede apreciarse como inapropiado o despectivo y se pasan a utilizar el nuevo término que creen más propio del oyente.

Esto *es un fenómeno que*, al contrario de lo que dicen algunos en este foro, *se está produciendo de manera eufemística y no discriminatoria* (ya existen en algunas regiones otras palabras como "sudaca" para este propósito). *El hecho innegable es que el término "latino" se está extendiendo entre las propias comunidades de americanos de habla española y portuguesa como un signo de orgullo étnico y cultural.*

El por qué se atribuyen a sí mismos una denominación que parece haber nacido con un claro afán discriminatorio en los Estados Unidos es una cuestión que habría que discutir más profundamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:

Veo uno de esos problemas que se presentan cuando una palabra extranjera tiene pinta de palabra del español. Varios aquí ya se han aproximado a decir esto o han opinado suponiendo que ya se tiene claro. 

"Latino", en referencia a los habitantes de Iberoamérica, *es palabra inglesa,* *no es palabra castellana*. _<—En este enlace, pueden buscar la porción que dice (en inglés) que en español significa "latín" y que, como palabra inglesa, seguramente es un acortamiento de la palabra española "latinoamericano"._

Caso diferente es el de "hispano", término completamente del idioma español que se refiere a lo relacionado con España o con el idioma castellano/español. Este enlace al DPD puede ayudar: Latinoamérica _<—Allí, busquen el enlace "Hispanoamérica"._ ("Latinoamérica" se aplica a los países que hablan lenguas romances en América. Acaso incluirá al Canadá).

El hecho de que lamentables doblajes de películas ordenados por productoras estadunidenses mencionen el anglicismo "latino", a falta de una palabra corta con igual significado en español, no es razón para considerarla nuestra. Parece que los guiones los tradujeran en EEUU. Claro, la estadounidense es una cultura admirable, pero no creamos que manda en nuestro idioma. (Por eso desconfío tanto del corrector ortográfico de Word).

En otras palabras, esto no ha ocurrido (aún). Sólo pasa en las películas gringas*:


Jellby said:


> Es curioso cómo la palabra "latino" ha pasado del Lacio, en Italia, a designar a personas con rasgos amerindios...


 
En mi región hay mucho rubio ojizarco (descendiente de colonos alemanes), que por sólo su acento sería reconocido como "_latino_" en los EEUU.

Saludos,


_*Ojo: Que gringo no es palabra peyorativa sino coloquial._


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Milton Sand said:


> En mi región hay mucho rubio ojizarco (descendiente de colonos alemanes), que por sólo su acento sería reconocido como "_latino_" en los EEUU.


Por supuesto. No es una cuestión de rasgos, el tema es la procedencia.
Al igual que un rubio, un negro retinto latinoamericano en los Estados Unidos es también un latino.
Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Ajá, mi estimado Adolfo!





sqr2008 said:


> *H*ola a todos*: *Quisiera saber la diferencia cuando hablan de hispanos y latinos; ¿qu*é,* acaso no es lo mismo? *G*racias


Y contestándole más concretamente a *sqr2008*:
No, mi señora, no es lo mismo . En español, "latino" es lo oriundo de Lacio o relacionado con el idioma latín, e hispano es lo relacionado con la cultura de España. 

Caso aparte, en inglés, "latino" se refiere a lo relacionado con Iberoamérica (de habla hispana y portuguesa). El uso de "_latino_ (iberoamericano)" con semejante acepción en español es una anglicismo igual que _software_ (programa), _cidí_ (cedé_, CD_), _freezer _(congelador), _hippie_, _parking _(estacionamiento), _hobby _(afición), _portable _(portátil), etc..

Saludos,


----------



## mirx

Milton Sand said:


> ¡Ajá, mi estimado Adolfo!Y contestándole más concretamente a *sqr2008*:
> No, mi señora, no es lo mismo . En español, "latino" es lo oriundo de Lacio e hispano es lo relacionado con la cultura de España.
> 
> Caso aparte, en inglés, "latino" se refiere a lo oriundo de Iberoamérica (de habla hispana y portuguesa). El uso de "_latino_ (iberoamericano)" con semejante acepción en español es una anglicismo igual que _software_ (logical), _cidí_ (cedé_, CD_), _freezer _(cedé, CD), _hippie_, _parking _(estacionamiento), _hobby _(afición), _portable _(portátil), etc..
> 
> Saludos,


 
Aceptado en la RAE en la acepción número 7 de la palabra, y con ya bastante difusión en la lengua española. Nos guste o no, sea etimológicamente aceptable o no.


----------



## Milton Sand

mirx said:


> Aceptado en la RAE en la acepción número 7 de la palabra, y con ya bastante difusión en la lengua española. Nos guste o no, sea etimológicamente aceptable o no.


Me temo que no, *mirx*, esta acepción no es igual a decir "iberoamericano":
*latino, na.*
*7. *adj. Natural de los pueblos de Europa y América en que se hablan lenguas derivadas del latín. _(Tomado del DRAE)_​Allí caben desde rumanos hasta argentinos, desde franceses hasta brasileños, desde italianos hasta candienses y haitianos. Personalmente, nunca la había visto usada en ese sentido. Imagino que se usa así en contextos epecíficos.

Quisiera aclarar que he añadido la referencia al idioma latín en mi _post_ anterior.


----------



## mirx

Milton Sand said:


> Me temo que no, *mirx*, esta acepción no es igual a decir "iberoamericano":
> *latino, na.*
> *7. *adj. Natural de los pueblos de Europa y América en que se hablan lenguas derivadas del latín. _(Tomado del DRAE)_​Allí caben desde rumanos hasta argentinos, desde franceses hasta brasileños, desde italianos hasta candienses y haitianos. Personalmente, nunca la había visto usada en ese sentido. Imagino que se usa así en contextos epecíficos.
> 
> Quisiera aclarar que he añadido la referencia al idioma latín en mi _post_ anterior.


 
Y allí quedan incluidos los iberoamericanos. No es que las dos definiciones sean idénticas, pero tampoco son necesariamente excluyentes. Vamos, lo que trato de decir es que para fines semánticos los de América sí somos latinos, tal como sucede en inglés. Al igual que los rumanos, frances, italianos, etc., cosa que no sucede en inglés.


----------



## ACQM

mirx said:


> Y allí quedan incluidos los iberoamericanos. No es que las dos definiciones sean idénticas, pero tampoco son necesariamente excluyentes. Vamos, lo que trato de decir es que para fines semánticos los de América sí somos latinos, tal como sucede en inglés. Al igual que los rumanos, frances, italianos, etc., cosa que no sucede en inglés.



La cuestión es que se puede discutir si un latinoamericano es latino, yo creo que sí y el DRAE me da la razón, aunque otros foreros no lo ven así. Pero a mi entender es inadecuado decir que un español (o un italiano o portugués) no lo es. No creo que se pueda considerar que un italiano no es latino y un cubano sí lo es, creo que esa forma de entender la palabra "latino" procede de la ignorancia (más allá de lo que signifique o no en inglés).


----------



## clares3

Hola
No tengo más remedio que estar de acuerdo con ACQM en lo que dice: "No creo que se pueda considerar que un italiano no es latino y un cubano sí lo es..."
Desde luego, si los italianos no son latinos entonces lo que procede es abandonar el término porque desde el Lazzio original al latín, todo tiene que ver con lo mismo. O eso creo yo (con ACQM)


----------



## Ibermanolo

readymade said:


> Eso, sin entrar en la cuestión de "iberoamérica" que es como si a España los árabes la llamáran hispanoislamia o algo así. Al fin y al cabo, esos señores estuvieron por aqui unos 8 siglos y se fueron, los fueron -oficialmente- hace 5 siglos. En realidad se quedaron algún siglito más...aparte de que el castellano tiene una buena cantidad de palabras de raíz árabe...
> En última instancia corresponde a los ciudadanos del continente decidir cómo se llaman... se me ocurre.


 
Para referirse a la España musulmana ya existen los términos adecuados. Si continuaramos siendo mulsumanes y hablando árabe sería lógico que se refirieran a nosotras de alguna de esas formas.

*hispanoárabe**.*


*1. *adj. Natural de la España musulmana. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a ella.

*andalusí**.*


*1. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a Al Ándalus o España musulmana. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.


----------



## Milton Sand

Ah, ya te entiendo, mirx. Es decir, todos los iberoamericanos somos latinos, aunque no todos los latinos son iberoamericanos. Pero aún me parece demasiado amplia esa acepción como para igualarla al "latino" de las películas y noticias gringas. 

Como sea, sonaría muy raro en CSI Miami: "_La víctima es un iberoamericano de 30 años con heridas en_...". Si tan solo "sudaca" no fuera despectivo, serviría.


----------



## clares3

Nada nuevo, Milton, pues muchos otros términos tienen sentido distinto a uno y otro lado del Atlántico. Y creo que aciertas cuando dices que todos los iberoamericanos son latinos pero no todos los latinos son iberoamericanos. O eso creo yo.


----------



## mirx

Milton Sand said:


> Como sean, siendo francos, se sonaría muy raro en CSI Miami: _La víctima es un iberoamericano de 30 años con heridas en_...


 
Sí que sonoría raro, también la palabra "latino" en ese contexto suena raro. Normalmente se decantan por el término "*hispano*", aunque la víctima sea de Brasil. Contextos más formales o serios usualmente usan el término hispano, cuando se quiere dar un aire de coloquialismo o fuerza de identidad se prefiere el término Latino, tal como se discutió en el hilo aportado por Fsabroso al inicio de esta discusión.

En el peor de los casos el término "Latino" no es más que una de las muchas palabras que adoptamos del inglés y que no son fieles cognados, aunque esta en particular sí tenga un tanto de verdad.


----------



## Milton Sand

mirx said:


> Sí que sonoría raro, también la palabra "latino" en ese contexto suena raro. Normalmente se decantan por el término "*hispano*", aunque la víctima sea de Brasil. Contextos más formales o serios usualmente usan el término hispano, cuando se quiere dar un aire de coloquialismo o fuerza de identidad se prefiere el término Latino, tal como se discutió en el hilo aportado por Fsabroso al inicio de esta discusión.
> 
> En el peor de los casos el término "Latino" no es más que una de las muchas palabras que adoptamos del inglés y que no son fieles cognados, aunque esta en particular sí tenga un tanto de verdad.





mirx said:


> En el peor de los casos el término "Latino" no es más que una de las muchas palabras que adoptamos del inglés y que no son fieles cognados, aunque esta en particular sí tenga un tanto de verdad.


Muy de acuerdo con lo que quisiste decir. 

Seguramente, algún día, terminaremos oficializando para la palabra "latino" el mismo significado que tiene en inglés. Por lo pronto, es puro espánglich .

Salgo a almorzar. Saludos,


----------



## El peruano

LATIN AMERICAN - LATIN

la pereza de pronunciar lo primero, inicia la confusión entre europeos latinos y América


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Interesante debate. Siempre actual, siempre renovable. En primera instancia, quisiera manifestar mi completa simpatía con el comentario de mirx. En efecto, todos los castellanohablantes somos latinistas, pues hablamos latín evolucionado (no me apaleen, porfa). Y puesto que el Imperio romano comprendía una vasta extensión, y una inmensidad de pueblos, todos ellos deberían ser llamados latinos...





mirx said:


> Sería minimizante reducir todo a la lengua. Los valores, las tradiciones, la religión y muchos otros factores tan inherentes a la cultura también fueron heredados de allá.


Pero es que la lengua es un primerísimo vector de cohesión, determinante en el forjamiento de la identidad, la pertenencia. Luego, la lengua vehicula culturas...

Sin querer ahondar en el paradigma civilización/barbarie, ni insistir en los debates para decidir si los indígenas tenían alma, creo que se debe resaltar el hecho de que la imposición de una lengua y de una visión del mundo promovida por ésta (no quiero sonar neohumboldtiano). De ahí que "latino" suscite polémica, por ser demasiado amplio desde el punto de vista del contenido, pero demasiado reductor desde el punto de vista de la connotación.

Un saludo afectuoso a todos.


----------



## ACQM

swift said:


> Pero es que la lengua es un primerísimo vector de cohesión, determinante en el forjamiento de la identidad, la pertenencia. Luego, la lengua vehicula culturas...
> 
> Sin querer ahondar en el paradigma civilización/barbarie, ni insistir en los debates para decidir si los indígenas tenían alma, creo que se debe resaltar el hecho de que la imposición de una lengua y de una visión del mundo promovida por ésta (no quiero sonar neohumboldtiano).



Ciertamente la lengua es cultura y es uno de sus principales canales de transmisión. Además el hecho de ser colonia de otro pueblo acaba provocando una cohesión cultural, aunque sea impuesta y que suele mantenerse después de la independización. Cosa que pasó con los países latinoamericanos respecto a España y Portugal y, mucho tiempo antes, con Hispania y Lusitania respecto al Imperio Romano.


----------



## chics

A mí me parece que latinoamericano tiene un pase, pero latino no debería usarse para pueblos y zonas donde nunca estuvieron los romanos. Tendrán influencia espñaola (de algunos pueblos de lo que es actualmente este Estado), de Portugal, Suiza, EEUU y otros muchos, incluídos los que vivieron primero en el continente. Y la suma es muy diferente a la suma de influencias que hay en pueblos provenientes del Imperio Romano, que además compartieron entre ellos muchas otras invasiones y relaciones comerciales entre ellos durante milenios.

Ahora, que la RAE quiera aportar anglicismos, que los ponga, pero con su correspondiente nota. América es América y Europa, Europa, para todos los pueblos de cada uno de los continentes. Ningún sitio de América es latino.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Te agradezco, ACQM, que hayas subido el nivel de este hilo metiéndonos a todos en el dónde venimos. Dices que el poso cultural que deja una lengua como la que aquí tratamos perdura tras la independencia, "cosa que pasó con los países latinoamericanos respecto a España y Portugal y, mucho tiempo antes, con Hispania y Lusitania respecto al Imperio Romano." Quizás sea ése el sentido auténtico de lo latino y es, además, el aspecto que me importa de serlo: es un hilo que atraviesa continentes y edades. En tal sentido, me alegro de que en su día nos invadiera el imperio romano, que era la carambola precisa para acabar en un foro como éste.


----------



## El peruano

Bandama said:


> Hola.
> 
> Es evidente que el término "latino" se refiere a cosas diferentes. Históricamente ha variado tanto que, como ya dijo Balduino, puede incluso aplicarse a los habitantes del centro y norte de Europa por oposición a griegos y bizantinos. *Sería absurdo intentar atribuirle a la palabra una esencia más auténtica que otra* (como algunos parecen querer hacer) *más allá de describir sus usos diversos en distintos ámbitos*.
> 
> Yo me limitaré a testimoniar que *en en España* (y también *en Francia*, donde resido), *el término "latino"* *referido a los habitantes y a la cultura de la América española y portuguesa* *se está extendiendo en los últimos años*.
> 
> En particular en España este término no se utilizaba nunca hasta muy recientemente con este uso. Era una palabra que designaba una familia de lenguas y, si acaso y de manera a menudo informal, una forma de ser asociada a los países mediterráneos de lengua latina por oposición a los del norte de Europa. Esta división era ya diferente a la lingüística, pues a nadie se le ocurriría aplicar el término de latino en este sentido a un rumano por mucho que su lengua sí fuera latina.
> 
> Como decía, muy recientemente algunas personas y medios de comunicación han comenzado a utilizar el término "latino" a lo que hasta hace poco se designaba como "suramericano" (esta palabra en España designaba coloquialmente también a los habitantes de centroamericanos y mexicanos).
> 
> Sin embargo, disiento de los que consideran este nuevo uso un contagio de la utilización que de esta palabra se hace en Estados Unidos. Mi reflexión se orienta al hecho de que *el término se está extendiendo justamente porque muchas personas se lo aplican a sí mismas*. Ante unas comunidades que se autodenominan "latinas" y que utilizan este término para designar su cultura, algunos hablantes tienden muchas veces a adaptarse a lo que piensa que el oyente quiere oír. Excluyen el tradicional término "suramericano" porque intuyen que puede apreciarse como inapropiado o despectivo y se pasan a utilizar el nuevo término que creen más propio del oyente.
> 
> Esto *es un fenómeno que*, al contrario de lo que dicen algunos en este foro, *se está produciendo de manera eufemística y no discriminatoria* (ya existen en algunas regiones otras palabras como "sudaca" para este propósito). *El hecho innegable es que el término "latino" se está extendiendo entre las propias comunidades de americanos de habla española y portuguesa como un signo de orgullo étnico y cultural.*
> 
> El por qué se atribuyen a sí mismos una denominación que parece haber nacido con un claro afán discriminatorio en los Estados Unidos es una cuestión que habría que discutir más profundamente.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Me parece que la palabra Sudamericano no tiene nada de despectiva, por lo contrario, representa respeto al continente en que nací. Es como simplemente llamar a una persona que nació en Europa de europeo, nada de malo, ¿no?. Por otro lado llamar "coloquialmente" a mexicanos y centroamericanos, puedo llamarlo de una gran ESTUPIDEZ, pues sigue el hilo discriminatorio de querer acorralar en una sola palabra a todos como lo hacen los gringos.


----------



## El peruano

ACQM said:


> La cuestión es que se puede discutir si un latinoamericano es latino, yo creo que sí y el DRAE me da la razón, aunque otros foreros no lo ven así. Pero a mi entender es inadecuado decir que un español (o un italiano o portugués) no lo es. No creo que se pueda considerar que un italiano no es latino y un cubano sí lo es, creo que esa forma de entender la palabra *"latino" procede de la ignorancia (más allá de lo que signifique o no en inglés).*





Eso es lo que estoy tratando de demostrar hace dias.


----------



## Charles Canas

Finalmente no hay conclusión respecto al tema.  
 
En Canadá siempre preguntan a qué grupo étnico pertenece uno: french/canadian, english/canadian; de origen autóctono a qué raza; asiático, latino, etc.
 
Personalmente prefiero que me llamen latino en lugar de hispano, ya que no pertenezco a la raza hispana (española) aunque la mayoría tengamos algo del cruce de la raza española o ibérica con la raza autóctona, o como quiera llamársele.  Y, sí, hablo español o castellano, pero no tengo ni rebanada del porte europeo, sin ofender, claro está.
 
Algunos hablan de “americanos” pues hemos nacido en América, el continente.  Y se preguntan en dónde quedarían, la Guyana inglesa, Surinam, la Guayana francesa y Brasil, que forman parte del Continente Americano y que hablan diferentes lenguas.  
 
No creo que se encuentre una respuesta fácil.  
 
Y nos colocamos todos como “latinoamericanos” incluyendo el Canadá y los USA.  Pero la realidad ha querido que nos diferenciemos como: Americanos los de USA, Canadienses, aunque los quebequenses quieren la independencia, son canadienses por nacimiento. Muchos prefieren que los diferencien por su país de origen: cubanos, mexicanos, argentinos, etc., digo yo, pues.
 
Pero no veo la solución.


----------



## ACQM

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Te agradezco, ACQM, que hayas subido el nivel de este hilo metiéndonos a todos en el dónde venimos. Dices que el poso cultural que deja una lengua como la que aquí tratamos perdura tras la independencia, "cosa que pasó con los países latinoamericanos respecto a España y Portugal y, mucho tiempo antes, con Hispania y Lusitania respecto al Imperio Romano." Quizás sea ése el sentido auténtico de lo latino y es, además, el aspecto que me importa de serlo: es un hilo que atraviesa continentes y edades. En tal sentido, me alegro de que en su día nos invadiera el imperio romano, que era la carambola precisa para acabar en un foro como éste.



Muchas gracias Clares, como dijo alguien mucho más culto e inspirado "Aceptamos nuestra historia aunque no la podamos dar por buena". Los romanos arrasaron lo íbero y los españoles y otros europeos hicieron cosas horribles en América a sus indígenas y a los esclavos que llevaron de África. Pero queda claro que eso es lo que nos lleva a estar estos días comentando el sentido de esta o aquella palabra o expresión aquí en el foro con gente que se encuentra al otro lado del Atlántico y a los que seguramente no nos encontraremos nunca por la calle. Y eso me hace sentirme unida a ellos, a sí que, no sé si se debe llamar ser latino o hispanidad o qué, pero que el vínculo existe y que la lengua es su canal de transmisión creo que es un hecho.


----------



## Milton Sand

El peruano said:


> ACQM said:
> 
> 
> 
> No creo que se pueda considerar que un italiano no es latino y un cubano sí lo es, creo que esa forma de entender la palabra *"latino" procede de la ignorancia (más allá de lo que signifique o no en inglés). *
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es lo que estoy tratando de demostrar hace dias.
Click to expand...

Algo así opino yo —aunque no de esa manera tan categórica pues muchas de las palabras que han abarcado nuevos significados o se han desviado el propio no lo han experimentado únicamente por ignoracia del hablante sino también por nuevas costumbres, vicios o contextos, por similitud o etimología popular, o por otras muchas razones—. Por eso he insistido en que "latino" utilizado de semejante manera no es del idioma castellano sino un anglicismo —que irónicamente es un hipanismo del inglés—.

Recordando lo que ha comentado Jellby sobre el uso la palabra para designar personas mestizas o mulatas que hablan español o portugués —lo cual sí ocurre; yo no opiné lo contrario—, cabe aclararle a *sqr2008* —para cuando regrese —que ese es un uso inapropiado. Si no es apropiado "latino" en español para referirse a una etnia, mucho menos ha de usarse para identificar algo más preciso, como una raza.

*Charles Canas*: La solución sería "iberoamericano", palabrita que resulta larga y pesada —acaso rimbombante— cuando se usa en el lenguaje coloquial: "En esa fiesta pusieron mucha salsa, merengue y cumbia; y como éramos los únicos iberoamericanos, casi no nos dejaron descansar". ¿Cómo suena eso, eh? 

*Bandama*: No logro imaginarme a alguien que tenga la sospecha que la palabra "sudamericano" tenga algún martiz despectivo.

En Colombia, no nos solemos autodenominar "latinos". Esta palabra más bien nos trae a la mente a los iberoamericanos residentes en los EEUU. Decir "yo soy latino" no nos supone mucha identificación.

De hecho, nunca hablamos de países latinos para referirnos a los países latinoamericanos. Preferimos esta largota palabra compuesta. (Acaso ese "latino" sí alcanza a connotar para nosotros cierta discriminación). Si algún estadounidense nos preguntara por teléfono si somos europeos, asiáticos, 'americans' o latinos, claro que diríamos: "¡Latinos!", sin pensarlo dos veces; pero eso sería sólo por causa del contexto anglo arreglado por nuestro interlocutor.

Mientras a mucha gente en todos los países iberoamericanos nos nos suente natural aplicarnos el "latino", no creo que ese significado sea propiado para esta palabra.

Saludos,


----------



## El peruano

Aquí en ningún momento estamos defendiendo que el nacido en América tenga algo que ver con la definición que le dan los europeos, es más, no reclamamos en ningún momento de los robos, violaciones, matanzas que hicieron por aquí los "conquistadores". Claro que no usamos como ya se ha dicho, en nuestros países, la definición latino aún si fuera un peruano con un boliviano, cada uno es de su país con su gentilicio respectivo. Es verdad que existe una comunidad que ya se autodenomina latina, pero estimados amigos temo que en el futuro exista una comunidad que se autodenomine "sudaca". He notado la ignorancia ultimamente hasta aqui en Brasil, donde hay gente que denomina latino al que habla castellano, imagínense .....es de reir, pero es verdad.
Y para finalizar soy peruano, sudamericano y punto.


----------



## Bandama

Milton Sand said:


> *Bandama*: No logro imaginarme a alguien que tenga la sospecha que la palabra "sudamericano" tenga algún martiz despectivo.
> 
> En Colombia, no nos solemos autodenominar "latinos". Esta palabra más bien nos trae a la mente a los iberoamericanos residentes en los EEUU. Decir "yo soy latino" no nos supone mucha identificación.



La palabra "sudamericano" a veces se utiliza con precaución en España por varios motivos: uno, porque en su uso tradicional incluía a centroamericanos y a norteamericanos de México, y puede que nuestro interlocutor, de Colombia para arriba, se sintiera ofendido; y, dos, porque, como decía en mi post anterior, el hablante puede percibir que una palabra es inapropiada cuando no la oye utilizar al oyente para autodenominarse. A menudo se oye "latinoamericano", una palabra que no se utilizaba en España hasta hace bien poco, y también, aunque les pese a muchos en este foro, "latino".

He conocido a muchos que se autodenominan así (aquí en Europa), entre ellos a varios Colombianos amigos míos. Lo hacen tal vez para distinguirse culturalmente de su contexto europeo, para encontrar un nexo de unión en su música (sobre todo la salsa), y otros referentes folclóricos de un ámbito fundamentalmente caribeño (pocos identifican, es verdad, el folclore argentino o el el vals peruano con lo latino). Esto es un hecho incotestable. No hay más que decir que la famosa estación de radio aquí en Francia de música en Español y temas de la emigración de habla española se llama "Radio Latina".

Insisto en que, a pesar de lo dicho por algunos en este foro, la palabra "latino" es utilizada a menudo por los americanos de habla española (más que portuguesa) para autodenominarse, y eéste es, a mi juicio, el primer factor de la progresiva extensión del término.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola de nuevo:

Ahora entiendo que tomas como referencia a los iberoamericanos residentes en Europa.

Pero, Bandama, debemos tener en cuenta que hablas de una minoría que, en comparación con los que se han quedado en sus países de origen, son muy pocos como para tener impacto en el idioma: los emigrantes, extranjeros en Europa y EEUU, quienes debido a la fuerte necesidad de no desprenderse de su origen, fácilmente echan mano de un término difundido por los medios que promueven casi cualquier falso cognado acuñado en los EEUU*. Por eso no creo que debamos hablar de "progresiva extensión". 

El significado de solamente "iberoamericano" para "latino" dista mucho de su entrada a los diccionarios. (O eso espero).

Saludos,


*Sólo por ilustración, no para discutirlo aquí, acordémonos de los falsos cognados tomados del inglés que tanto se aparecen en doblajes, noticias y _software_: _masivo (en gran cantidad) _en vez de _descomunal (de gran tamaño)_, _viñeta (recuadro)_ en vez de _bolo (marca, pepa)_, _fuente_ por _tipo (de letra)_, _honesto (probo)_ en vez de _sincero_, _condescendiente (afable) _en vez de _prepotente (con aires de superioridad)_, _bizzarro (gallardo)_ en vez de _estrambótico_, etc.


----------



## mirx

Milton Sand said:


> El significado de "iberoamericano" para "latino" dista mucho de su entrada a los diccionarios. (O eso espero).



Pensé que ya habíamos acordado que latino incluía a iberoamericano. Para mí dista poquitito del significado del otro, y ciertamente prefiero autodenominarme "latinoamericano" que sudamericano, y por suesto mil veces más que iberoamericano que simplemente no me sugiere nada.

Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo de que en nuestros países no se usa ni un ni otro término, simplemente no hay necesidad. Si le digo a mi mamá que ella es latina, latinoamericana, lo más probable es que me responda que estoy loco.

Otra cosa, latino ciertamente nos lleva a pensar en los italianos primero que en nadie más, pero ¿por qué no habría de funcionar la palabra como una forma apocopada de latinoamericano?

Saludos.


----------



## El peruano

pero ya funciona apocopadamente ...


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:


El peruano said:


> pero ya funciona apocopadamente ...


Apropiadamente en inglés, inapropiadamentre en español. ¿No les pasa, viviendo acá en Latinoamérica, cuando oyen a alguien decir "latino", que lo dice más bien por oposición a "norteamericano" o "europeo", y no tanto por abarcar la cultura iberoamericana —cosa variadísima y casi heterogénea—? Es decir, que más que un asunto cultural es como de diferenciación.

Porque, fuera de ese contexto 'extranjero', no me parece que suene natural.

Aún no me suena lo de usar "latino" como apócope en español. De hecho, me han hecho recordar que mi madre me preguntó alguna vez viendo la tele: «M'hijito: ¿A qué le dicen "latino"? ¿Esos no eran los romanos?». 

Yo creo que no se debería usar como apócope —al menos no en cualquier otro contexto— porque es una de las dos palabras que forman el compuesto. Sí ha pasado en el idioma que se use el primer componente nomás (el radiorreceptor hoy es el radio), pero hay sustantivos compuestos en que esas apocopaciones llevan a confusión, en especial cuando sus componentes son de la misma índole (lo cual no ocurre con "radio" y "receptor") como el caso de la mayoría de gentilicios.

Saludos,


----------



## El peruano

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> *Apropiadamente en inglés, inapropiadamentre en español.* ¿No les pasa, viviendo acá en Latinoamérica, cuando oyen a alguien decir "latino", que lo dice más bien por oposición a "norteamericano" o "europeo", y no tanto por abarcar la cultura iberoamericana —cosa variadísima y casi heterogénea—? Es decir, que más que un asunto cultural es como de diferenciación.
> 
> Porque, fuera de ese contexto 'extranjero', no me parece que suene natural.
> 
> Aún no me suena lo de usar "latino" como apócope en español. De hecho, me han hecho recordar que mi madre me preguntó alguna vez viendo la tele: «M'hijito: ¿A qué le dicen "latino"? ¿Esos no eran los romanos?».
> 
> Yo creo que no se debería usar como apócope —al menos no en cualquier otro contexto— porque es una de las dos palabras que forman el compuesto. Sí ha pasado en el idioma que se use el primer componente nomás (el radiorreceptor hoy es el radio), pero hay sustantivos compuestos en que esas apocopaciones llevan a confusión, en especial cuando sus componentes son de la misma índole (lo cual no ocurre con "radio" y "receptor") como el caso de la mayoría de gentilicios.
> 
> Saludos,


 Totalmente deacuerdo contigo compañero.


----------



## Charles Canas

La perorata está muy bien, y me encanta que los más eruditos expresen sus conocimientos y sus opiniones.  Aunque la realidad es totalmente otra cosa.
Vean ustedes, aquí en Montréal, cuando conozco a alguien, lo primero que me pregunta es: ¿“Español”?
Sé positivamente que lo que quisieran preguntar es: ¿habla español?  Les explico que: “No soy español, pero que sí, hablo el español.  Luego viene una serie de preguntas que no vienen al caso.
Otros me preguntan: ¿hispano?  Pero como hispano para mí (pobre ignorante) me suena a ESPAÑOL ó a ibero, les aclaro que soy latino del Centro de América, de Guatemala, para más señas.  Creo que hispano, como bien dice Milton Sand y otros, es un apócope de hispanoamericano  y ahí si creo que entraría la palabra rimbombante, que él mismo señala así, iberoamericano. Pero no todos somos descendientes de los españoles y/u otras razas que pudieran habernos conquistado entre todos los llegados con los conquistadores pues no todos eran españoles, ¿verdad?   Además, ¿dónde quedarían nuestros autóctonos?
 
¿Y, Belize o British honduras?  Dice el Wikipedia  que es independiente de los United Kindom a partir del 21 Septiembre 1981, no mencionan para nada a Guatemala.  Éstos, como los países sudamericanos de lenguas extranjeras, tampoco podrían denominarse LATINOS Y MUCHO MENOS HISPANOS.


----------



## chics

Los habitantes de Méjico, algunas partes de EEUU, Honduras, Brasil, etc. hablan lenguas latinas, el castellano o el portugués, por ejemplo, pero ellos no son latinos. Confundir una cosa con otra es una confusión.

Tampoco tienen ni han tenido nunca ningún contacto con los romanos ni los griegos clásicos. No pueden decir que estas culturas les han llegado a través de otros pueblos, quizás sí un poco e indirectamente, pero eso no es suficiente, lo que pueden decir, si es cierto, es que tienen influencia de algunos lugares de España o de Portugal, entre otras. 

Por que si no, ya puestos, ¿porqué no mongólicos? Los pueblos mongoles estuvieron muy relacionados con los turcos, que luego ocuparon durante muchos años la península ibérica, después de los romanos, por cierto, y hasta poco antes del contacto con América. Y seguramente sus descendientes, o gente que estuvo muy influenciada por ellos, desembarcó a América poco después.

Si sólo ha de decirse una palabra de las dos que forman _latinoamericano_, ésta ha de ser _americano_. _Latina_ vale para la lengua, tamién para los de Quebec, por cierto, pero no para la cultura. 

El caso de la música es aparte. Los estadounidenses son unos incultos. Para ellos la música latina es la de Juanes, para nosotros "latina" sería más bien la de Maria del Mar Bonet. Pero si insistís en perder vuestra lengua y cultura y adoptar la de otro pais... la ventaja es que así palabras como _suramericano, hispanohablante americano_ o _latinoamericano _yo no tendrán sentido, o quizás sólo significarán "estadounidense no tan puro".


----------



## clares3

Hola
"Los pueblos mongoles estuvieron muy relacionados con los turcos, que luego ocuparon durante muchos años la península ibérica, después de los romanos, por cierto, y hasta poco antes del contacto con América." (Chics)

No es cierto: Turquía nunca ocupó la península ibérica. Tuvimos serias luchas con ellos en el mediterráneo pero porque amenazaban con invadir Austria. Los que sí ocuparon la peníncula ibérica, casi en su integridad, fueron los musulmanes del norte de África, tan musulmanes como los turcos pero con otra capitalidad religiosa. De hecho, en el español actual hay cientos de palabras directamente tomadas del árabe y casi ninguna, salvo las obligadas (sultán) tomada del turco.


----------



## chics

Pues creo que sí estuvo el imperio bizantino (de Bizancio, Estambul, en Turquía) y los otomanos...


----------



## Fernita

NOTA:
El tema inicial se está desviando, motivo por el cual este hilo queda cerrado. Si alguien tiene alguna respuesta/comentario que responda a la pregunta del hilo, puede dirigirse a un moderador.


----------

